# What is Best Blanks Armur Ink Bulk System?



## rring (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi:
Great forum. Im new at this and this is an amazing education.

It seems that Magic Mix Ink is a big fave for T Shirt Heat Pressing. But BestBlanks.com offers this Armur Ink Bulk System as an alternative. Does anyone have experience with this Armur Ink, and is this bulk system worth investing in for someone just starting out? Im about to buy a Hix Swingman Press and Epson C86 to get the shirt biz going. 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## sasandaler (Jul 18, 2007)

It is a nice bulk flow system where you just fill it up as you get low on ink.It is an expensive system, but I have used it now for over 6 months and am just now getting low on ink. I think I would have spent much more if I had bought cartridges and replaced them as i needed as the cartridges are 35$ a piece at my walmart. The only thing that I have had problems with is the printer. Mine is a epson stylus photo 1280 .It doesn't print very well on ink jet transparancies and does not print well *at all* on a high gloss paper.


----------



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

I am using it with a epson c88 and have been pretty happy with it. i do not have anything to compare it to because it is the only set up i have used i think i have been using it now for almost a year.


BrIAN


----------



## mabankbboosters (Aug 15, 2007)

Now that it's been a while that you've used the Armur ink system--can you advise on how well the shirts hold up after washing?


----------



## sasandaler (Jul 18, 2007)

They seem to hold up pretty well. I have the very first one i printed and the print is holding up better than the shirt lol.


----------



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

So far i have not had any problems but i am not doing anyting in large qaunity at this time. The shirts i have done have not come back with complaints yet so i think that is a good sign.

Brian


----------



## cvara16 (Nov 7, 2007)

sasandaler said:


> It is a nice bulk flow system where you just fill it up as you get low on ink.It is an expensive system, but I have used it now for over 6 months and am just now getting low on ink. I think I would have spent much more if I had bought cartridges and replaced them as i needed as the cartridges are 35$ a piece at my walmart. The only thing that I have had problems with is the printer. Mine is a epson stylus photo 1280 .It doesn't print very well on ink jet transparancies and does not print well *at all* on a high gloss paper.


I am having problems with it. Can anyone help? It seems like the ink has a pull to it. I have run around 20 head cleanings and it is still messed up. I ran a prime but it doesnt work because the air just gets pulled back in or the ink just wont move at all. I used the clips so I dont know what I am doing wrong. The ink seems like it is good now in the tubes but the tests and prints are still really bad. Am I missing something? Also, does the ink refill by itself?


----------



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by the ink has a pull to it, Is the bulk ink setup level with the printer? If it is raised above it or sitting below it i can see that causing a problem. I sometimes have to do many cleanings if i do not run it for awhile but I am pretty sure i have never had to do 20. When i first set it up it did take sometime to get going properly getting it primed correct but once i got it it has worked smooth.


Brian


----------



## shemauprinting (Jun 5, 2007)

Brian36 said:


> Not sure what you mean by the ink has a pull to it, Is the bulk ink setup level with the printer? If it is raised above it or sitting below it i can see that causing a problem. I sometimes have to do many cleanings if i do not run it for awhile but I am pretty sure i have never had to do 20. When i first set it up it did take sometime to get going properly getting it primed correct but once i got it it has worked smooth.
> 
> 
> Brian


I am using the Armur bulk in system with a C88+ and I hate it. I have to run several head cleanings which waste alot of time. I have my system level with my printer and I followed the installation instructions to the letter. Can anyone tell me of a better bulk ink system that works more like the factory cartidges? Are refillers a low cost way of printing? Any help in the matter would be appericated.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

You may have to adjust the height of the system. When I first got mine, I had it set level with the printer and had some of the lines not working. I slowly adjusted it lower then higher until I found a height that worked (for me it was a few inches higher than the printer). It does take a little adjusting to get it just right. Also, you'll run into problems if you don't run it regularly. I always ran at least one print a day just to keep it running smoothly.


----------



## giftsandwhatnot (Jan 1, 2008)

I just bought the armur bulk ink system and am using a epson 1400 photo. Before I set up the armur inks I loved my prints (wasn't doing t-shirts yet). Now the armur inks do not seem to print the same color tint as the epson inks and it is driving me crazy.. my tech guy hasn't got back with me and I was hoping to start doing shirts tomorrow but not with this print quality I won't. The colors seem darker and not as vibrant as the epson inks... I printed a test shirt with the epson inks (I hear they aren't the right type of inks for shirts) and it came out excellant but I haven't tried to wash it yet.

Did I do something wrong or are the armur inks just not as vibrant as others?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I am getting the armur inks as well as the MagicMix. Sure hope I do not have any problems.

Carl


----------



## GreenRiver (Jul 5, 2007)

I have been using this system for more than a year and I'm not having any problems with it. I like the quality. Washability seems better to me on 50/50 shirts than 100% cotton, though.


----------



## xtees (Oct 4, 2008)

it's time to ditch the epson. in the last 5 years... i have gone through 6 epson printes trying to find one that works well CONTINUOUSLY with a CIS....a 2200... two 1280's... two r280s... and now my six month old 1400.

between myself, my epson repairman, and my CIS & ink vendor... we have pretty much figured out that it's a motherboard issue... a failsafe built in to prevent the use of a CIS....


----------



## franknbean (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anyone used the head cleaning program sold by best blanks in the ink section (I believe it's called "Harvy Head Cleaner" or something like that)... I think its supposed to assist in printing more effectively so the printers won't clog etc... Just curious because I am looking at getting a set up and was considering buying it.... I would be curious to see what any one elses expreience would be with this program.


----------



## LouieM414 (Jul 8, 2009)

Is this the system I would need to print on jet opaque paper for dark shirts?


----------



## LouieM414 (Jul 8, 2009)

franknbean said:


> Has anyone used the head cleaning program sold by best blanks in the ink section (I believe it's called "Harvy Head Cleaner" or something like that)... I think its supposed to assist in printing more effectively so the printers won't clog etc... Just curious because I am looking at getting a set up and was considering buying it.... I would be curious to see what any one elses expreience would be with this program.


It was a waste of money for me. It won't work on windows 7 at least for me it won't. Sawgrass told me that doing a nozzle check once a day through their power driver would be the best thing I could do and it use the least amount of ink than a program like Harvey Head Cleaner.


----------



## shemauprinting (Jun 5, 2007)

LouieM414 said:


> Is this the system I would need to print on jet opaque paper for dark shirts?


You don't need a.special system to print on the opaque paper. I use to have the bulk system but it never worked good errfor me. It would print with lines causing me to waste paper and time doing head cleanings to get it to print without lines. But some love it.


----------



## shaz1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yepp that's right.I run a nozzle check once a day and no problems!!!!


----------



## SEISMICPRINTING (Oct 28, 2011)

franknbean said:


> Has anyone used the head cleaning program sold by best blanks in the ink section (I believe it's called "Harvy Head Cleaner" or something like that)... I think its supposed to assist in printing more effectively so the printers won't clog etc... Just curious because I am looking at getting a set up and was considering buying it.... I would be curious to see what any one elses expreience would be with this program.



Im using a epson 1400 with the armur ink CIS and harvey head cleaner, this is my first setup so i cant compare it to anything but the print quality is good and colors seem fine i just didnt like the price for a bunch of tubes and beakers if you will and when i first installed it the pipes were getting stuck in the cover opening when the print head went far left but i jerry rigged it a bit and its been fine, iam doingmy first big order and its feeding just fine, as far as harvey head cleaner its a toss up all it is, is a simple program which you can schedule to print 1 test page every day so your print heads dont clog and if you use the printer that day it wont run so if you wanna save a few bucks you could manually print 1 page a day.

btw harvey head cleaner wont work with dye sub printers

anyone using the armurink CIS thinks it uses too much ink ? i had to refill a couple colors after 150 prints just wondering if its normal


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am so glad I am back to reading this forum. Been out of the loop for some time. I was thinking CIS and looking at my options for where to purchase. One company on eBay said no to tshirt printing using its CIS. For now, I will stick with Epson ink and purchase off eBay. I don't need anything complicating my life.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Back in 2007 I had some issues too with refillable carts. Nothing but problems and one let loose inside my C88. Got so frustrated I gave up for quite a while... A year and a half ago, I bought an Epson 3520 with pigment CIS from CobraInk. Best investment ever. Came pre-filled and pre-installed. Have been using for both my daughter's printing needs for school AND for shirts and haven't had ONE problem with it. Worst thing that happens is the ink flows back into the ranks, and I have to prime the head. No biggie, and well worth every penny!!! CobraInk has special material for the tubes, and I don't think it clogs because of that. I have left it sit for over a month without an issue.

I just bought the Epson 7010 through CobraInk for sublimation and I am loving that one too. I had a question when unboxing it, and texted Richard, the owner. He replied right away! Also got an ICC profile from them and my colors are spot on now. They are an awesome company with fabulous support. I highly recommend you look into one of their systems. The OEM carts may seem trouble free, but the difference in ink price is like night and day -- plus there's no color shift when pressed. I've had quite an issue with that previously. Anything gray turned Army-green, and all the JPSS prints had a ridiculous amount of yellow and could be seen on the carrier when peeled. Trust me. Buy through CobraInk and leave the past behind you.


----------

